# Tiger Shark Spotted off St Kilda Beach last night!!!



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
HAHAH tooooooooooooooooooooooooo fuuuuunnnnnyyyyyyy Phil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

oh, I didn't see the "tiger" until I had been looking at the photo for 5 minutes ;-)


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

:? :? :? :? :? :? I don't get it!
All I can see is bikini tops and I'm waiting for them to fall off. :shock:
EDIT: Even my avatar can't stop looking!!! :lol:


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

matty said:


> :? :? :? :? :? :? I don't get it!
> All I can see is bikini tops and I'm waiting for them to fall off. :shock:
> EDIT: Even my avatar can't stop looking!!! :lol:


Matty thats the wrong picture for you!
http://www.retirementlivingonline.com.a ... /index.htm


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Mitch, that is the funniest thing you have ever done.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

mtfisho said:


> matty said:
> 
> 
> > :? :? :? :? :? :? I don't get it!
> ...


Mitch. That photo is not for your eyes. It's PG rated.
And don't worry Mitch - Puberty will come sooooooooooon. :lol:

I'm also pretty offend with the Retirementlivingonline photo too. :twisted: 
I was standing just to the right when they took that photo and then they cut me out! :lol:


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

matty said:


> mtfisho said:
> 
> 
> > matty said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Matty, we are not going by the age you went through puberty :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Tiger Woods got up one morning and did 18 holes.... and then he played golf :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Looks like he's just figuring out the best approach to the hole.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I just about choked on my coffee reading that


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

matty said:


> mtfisho said:
> 
> 
> > matty said:
> ...


not true Matty i believe you were right up behind on of those old dears ,thats why you wernt seen! :lol:


----------

